# Great Yarmouth fishing smack



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi guys can anyone tell me the YH fishing number of EVANGELINE ON 67398	built in Yarmouth, in 1871, Sail She was sold to Norway by Minister Burwell in 1898 I have some the rest of her history
Many thanks to any one who can help


----------



## crino121 (Oct 21, 2014)

*yh 524 evangeline*

yh 524 Evangeline build in Yarmouth by fellows in 1871, owned by j olley 1876-81 lost one man and sails in 1883,
owned by s k smith 1882-86, north sea trawling 1887, t hastings 1890, m burwell 1890-94 r c Nichols 1897-98, nothing after that, hope that helps, steve


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Brilliant !!! Thank you very much for the info .. Really appreciated!!!


----------

